# Hunting other animals



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Is it ilegal to hunt, say on the Henries for coyotes while a big game hunt is going on?
I've always heard that you can't even have a weapon in your possesion if you don't have a tag. 
I'm just wondering because, not that we will actually be on the mountain just along the foothills, we are planning on going down sunday to try some coyote hunting. 
I guess if its illegal then I won't and will have to find another place.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

The only rule I am aware of Mike is you must wear blaze orange if hunting in an area where there is a centerfire rifle hunt in progress.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

It is considered a "Temp game preserve" during the hunt. At least thats how i understand it. And that would make it illegal to have a firearm without a permit for the hunt. They were talking about it on Predator masters a few weeks ago.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

IMHO the second amendment would be the law to fall back on. Or it should be.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> The only rule I am aware of Mike is you must wear blaze orange if hunting in an area where there is a centerfire rifle hunt in progress.


Is there one going on on the Henries right now? When does the LE any weapon deer hunt start?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well searching for "temp game preserve' I found this which explains it.
R657-5-7. Temporary Game Preserves.

(1)(a) A person who does not have a valid permit to hunt on a temporary game preserve may not carry a firearm or archery equipment on any temporary game preserve while the respective hunts are in progress.

(b) "Carry" means having a firearm on your person while hunting in the field.

(2) As used in this section, "temporary game preserve" means all bull elk, buck pronghorn, moose, bison, bighorn sheep, Rocky Mountain goat, limited entry buck deer areas and cooperative wildlife management units, excluding incorporated areas, cities, towns and municipalities.

(3) Weapon restrictions on temporary game preserves do not apply to:

(a) a person licensed to hunt upland game or waterfowl provided the person complies with Rules R657-6 and R657-9 and the Upland Game Proclamation and Waterfowl Proclamation, respectively, and possessing only legal weapons to take upland game and waterfowl;

(b) livestock owners protecting their livestock;

(c) peace officers in the performance of their duties; or

(d) a person licensed to carry a concealed weapon in accordance with Title 53, Chapter 5, Part 7 of the Utah Code, provided the person is not utilizing the concealed firearm to hunt or take protected wildlife.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

A key point on R657-5-7(1)(d), is that it's not being used to hunt or take PROTECTED wildlife. Coyotes should therefore be open game.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

I also think temporary game preserve only qualifies on national forest land.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

tuffluckdriller said:


> A key point on R657-5-7(1)(d), is that it's not being used to hunt or take PROTECTED wildlife. Coyotes should therefore be open game.


I read that but it says that when talking about concealed carry. So I don't know if that applies to rifles or not.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Another thing I was noticing is it says any bull elk, buck pronghorn, moose, bison, bighorn sheep, Rocky Mountain goat, limited entry buck deer areas and cooperative wildlife management units. This would pretty much be the entire state for most of sept thru the begining of nov. With all the elk hunts going on. I know I have hunted coyotes on the San Rafeal while the big horn sheep hunts are going on. I think I need talk with an officer about this one.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

mikevanwilder said:


> Another thing I was noticing is it says any bull elk, buck pronghorn, moose, bison, bighorn sheep, Rocky Mountain goat, limited entry buck deer areas and cooperative wildlife management units. This would pretty much be the entire state for most of sept thru the begining of nov. With all the elk hunts going on. I know I have hunted coyotes on the San Rafeal while the big horn sheep hunts are going on. I think I need talk with an officer about this one.


I believe it's kind of a grey area in the proc. Like you said, if it were in fact true, you couldn't hunt coyotes, fox, or raccoons from sept thru nov. I also believe if you had all the equipment to hunt coyotes in your possesion like calls, decoys, smaller caliber rifle or anything else that in fact says your not hunting big game. I think you'd at least be able to give your side to a fish cop. In the end, if he/she was having a bad day, you might still get a ticket.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah we weren't going to really be in the area where the deer hunters are we stay down on the flats and foothills. I understand the rule as it helps with any poaching problem,(I guess thats why they have the rule in the first place) but like you said if we have all the equipment, which we will, I don't see how it would be a problem.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That would be your best bet. I still wonder.... If I was on an LE hunt and some yahoo was coyote hunting in the same area, you know blowing a call and taking a few shots here and there, I would be one pees'd off hunter.

I love shoot'n yotes but I never do it during the fall hunts


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

MadHunter said:


> That would be your best bet. I still wonder.... If I was on an LE hunt and some yahoo was coyote hunting in the same area, you know blowing a call and taking a few shots here and there, I would be one pees'd off hunter.
> 
> I love shoot'n yotes but I never do it during the fall hunts


I know what you mean, and I try to stay away especially LE hunts. But I never have run hunters actually hunting down in the flats.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

MadHunter said:


> That would be your best bet. I still wonder.... If I was on an LE hunt and some yahoo was coyote hunting in the same area, you know blowing a call and taking a few shots here and there, I would be one pees'd off hunter.
> 
> I love shoot'n yotes but I never do it during the fall hunts


If i was on a coyote hunt and some LE hunter came and busted my stand, i'd be alittle pissed!! Can't please everyone and we all have a right to same "public" land.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

yfzduner450 said:


> MadHunter said:
> 
> 
> > That would be your best bet. I still wonder.... If I was on an LE hunt and some yahoo was coyote hunting in the same area, you know blowing a call and taking a few shots here and there, I would be one pees'd off hunter.
> ...


True but out of respect I tend to stay away. Its alot harder to get a LE tag than it is to go and hunt coyotes anytime you want.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

mikevanwilder said:


> True but out of respect I tend to stay away. Its alot harder to get a LE tag than it is to go and hunt coyotes anytime you want.


That was my point in the beginning. I can hunt yotes all year. An LE tag comes around almost every 15 to 20. In the Henries like every.......NEVER! :V|:


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I understand that LE tags don't come around that often but i think some big game hunters think they're the only ones on the mountain. I'm not trying to start a pissin match, just giving both sides.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well went down sunday, stayed away from the Henries and just called north east of hanksville. Didn't get one dog to respond. Kind of depressing. Not alot of sign either.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

yfzduner450 said:


> It is considered a "Temp game preserve" during the hunt. At least thats how i understand it. And that would make it illegal to have a firearm without a permit for the hunt. They were talking about it on Predator masters a few weeks ago.


That is correct. In Utah when ever a hunt is going on the area becomes a temporary "Game Preserve" and only licensed tag holders can hunt the area. I quite often however hear rifles going off in the distance during an archery hunt.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

bullsnot said:


> yfzduner450 said:
> 
> 
> > It is considered a "Temp game preserve" during the hunt. At least thats how i understand it. And that would make it illegal to have a firearm without a permit for the hunt. They were talking about it on Predator masters a few weeks ago.
> ...


There were several groups of people target practicing, sighting in rifles and dickin around on the wasatch front opening morning of the archery hunt. :roll: the group that blew my only chance that morning were shooting from shoulder of the road up into the canyon i was in and as i hiked out they continued to shoot right past me. A fish cop drove right by them with out looking twice!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I think they are only concerned with the top le units. I have never heard of someone getting in trouble on any other unit then the Henries even though most of utah would be considered a Temp game preserve from late august to Nov. 
Also you can upland game hunt as long as it is with a shotgun or archery equipment, and your properly licensed.
From the upland guide book.


> 50 CFR 20.21 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-6-6 and R657-5-7
> There are certain weapon and ammunition restrictions for upland game hunters who are
> hunting on what Utah law refers to as "temporary game preserves."
> Temporary game preserves are any area in Utah where a bull elk, buck pronghorn, moose, bison, bighorn sheep or Rocky Mountain goat hunt is taking place. In addition, all limited-entry buck deer areas and CWMUs in Utah are considered temporary game preserves while hunts are taking place on them.
> ...


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

duneman101 said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > yfzduner450 said:
> ...


I think a fish cop will use some common sense when stopping people for this. If you are just target shooting off the side of the road they won't bother you. Try hiking up the hill though with that rifle slung over your shoulder during an archery hunt and it will probably be a different story.

Too bad those guys didn't show you some curtousy though.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Last saturday on the muzzy hunt there was a truck that pulled up and 4 or 5 people jumped out and they were wearing head to tow orange. I mean they probably had on orange underwear, everything was orange. They unloaded their atv's, grabbed their guns and headed up the mountain. We swore we saw rifles. (Keep in mind last saturday was in the middle of the muzzy deer hunt). We were heading the same direction and as we passed other vehicles we asked them if they saw rifles and they said they did and were about ready to call them in. We said we'd hustle up and stop them. We eventually caught them and asked them what they were hunting. Long story short they thought it was the opener of the spike elk hunt and we told them they were incorrect. "Are you sure, it always opens on conference weekend", they said. We told em to check their tags. They did and headed down the mountian with a little bit of wounded pride. But I can tell you half the mountain was about the turn them in for having those rifles up there.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

bullsnot said:


> Last saturday on the muzzy hunt there was a truck that pulled up and 4 or 5 people jumped out and they were wearing head to tow orange. I mean they probably had on orange underwear, everything was orange. They unloaded their atv's, grabbed their guns and headed up the mountain. We swore we saw rifles. (Keep in mind last saturday was in the middle of the muzzy deer hunt). We were heading the same direction and as we passed other vehicles we asked them if they saw rifles and they said they did and were about ready to call them in. We said we'd hustle up and stop them. We eventually caught them and asked them what they were hunting. Long story short they thought it was the opener of the spike elk hunt and we told them they were incorrect. "Are you sure, it always opens on conference weekend", they said. We told em to check their tags. They did and headed down the mountian with a little bit of wounded pride. But I can tell you half the mountain was about the turn them in for having those rifles up there.


Oh man that would of sucked if they had taken a spike. Honest mistake but still would of been unfortunate.


----------

